# Widening a fireplace opening



## balrog (May 26, 2008)

I'm looking at putting a wood stove insert into my fireplace, with the idea of off-setting my dependance on home heating oil.  The stove I like is the Recency insert.  The I2400 will fit my fireplace opening just fine, but I'm thinking it might be undersized to heat my house (~2300 sqft).  The specs on the I3100 seem more appropriate, but the minimum fireplace opening dimension for that stove is 28" - - my fireplace opening is 27 3/4".  But the actual size of the fireplace firebox (inside the opening) is actually wider, meaning the left and right side bricks jut in a little bit on each side.  Just inside, the firebox width expands to about 32". 

My question is:  is there a way to either cut or grind about 1/8" from each side of my fireplace opening to get me to 28"?  I'd have to remove an 1/8" on each side to a height of 25" up from the hearth.  Do they make handheld saws or grinders that would allow me to "trim" some of the brick off?  Or am I destined to go with the I2400?  Any help would be appreciated.

(I attached two photos of my fireplace:  #1 is the full opening, #2 is the left side of the opening with a yardstick sticking into the fireplace to show the roughly 2" jut in inside the firebox)


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2008)

It will be messy, but yes. I'm not sure what would work best, a circular saw with a masonry blade or a masonry cutting disk on a grinder? What ever you use be sure to tent the area, wear eye protection and a good respirator. I would also consider putting an exhaust fan on the tent, blowing outside.


----------



## Shane (May 26, 2008)

A chisel and hammer will work well on that brick.  Score it with a grinder and strike on the score.  Putting one of those square fans on top of the chimney works well for ventilation as well.


----------



## fossil (May 26, 2008)

Taking just 1/8" off each side will be tedious and difficult, especially at the top and bottom ends of your cuts.  (Not that it's going to be an easy job in any case, of course).  I've never owned an insert, but don't they typically have surround trim pieces on them to finish the front around the insert?  Maybe you don't need to try to be so precise with the expanded width dimension.  If you can take off, say, 1" from each side, and it doesn't need to be a real pretty smooth finished surface, then you have some more flexibility on just how you approach the job.  I've cut bricks and I've cut into concrete slabs, using both masonry blades on saws and masonry wheels on grinders.  You will produce an amazing amount of dust.  I had pretty good success once cutting a slab by tenting with plastic sheeting and taking a constant suction on the tent with a shop-vac while cutting with a circular saw.  Went through about 4 blades, as I recall.  Anyway, if you can take more than an 1/8", and the edge doesn't have to be perfect, you can score the brick with a saw or grinder, then go after it with hammer & chisel...bigger chunks, almost no dust.  Finish the edge after chiseling with a grinder.  Good luck with it.  Rick


----------



## fossil (May 26, 2008)

Shane said:
			
		

> A chisel and hammer will work well on that brick.



Well, there you have it.  Out West here, where we haven't been familiar with electricity as long as you Easterners, we tend toward the good old hand tools.     Rick


----------



## webbie (May 26, 2008)

Look closely at the insert - sometimes it is just the top plate which is the widest, and therefore you only have to grind a small groove to accept it - or even possibly grind some of the overhang on the insert top steel plate away. I have done stuff like this in a pinch. It is often possible to mount the insert plates a bit further back so it will fit anyway - or install without plates (or with custom block off)....you will get more heat that way usually anyway.


----------



## RedRanger (May 26, 2008)

I was in nearly the same quandry as you-an inch shy on the width.  Would have had to cut a half-inch from each side.  Luckily I discovered the enviro kodiak with the 2.5 cu.ft firebox.  which fits perfectly and puts out tonnes of heat.  I really did want the summit though.  but am very happy with what I have now.  You might want to take a look, and keep in mind it is not that ugly gray portrayed on their website, but rather a nice jet black.


----------



## balrog (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback.  I'm investigating cut-off saws with a diamond blade to either cut all the way thru or to score it enough to chisel the rest.  Even if I mess it up, the face plate will cover any mistakes.  Wish me luck.


----------

